# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Arti i prerjes së ushqimeve

## stern

*ok ok gjeta disa gjera te bukura qe me pelqyen dhe mendova ti sjell ketu*



Japonezi krijon mrekulli prej shalqirit 


Veprat artistike prej pemëve të prera lindën në Lindjen e Largët para më shumë se 700 vitesh dhe shpesh janë prezantuar nëpër banketet mbretërore.

Artistët në këto perime më herët kanë “gdhendur” figurat e personaliteteve të famshme ose lule, por sot kjo është shtrirë edhe në motive tjera, kështu që sot mund të shohim vepra që paraqesin forma të ndryshme, prej pinguinëve deri tek Tagj Mahalla. Shumica e këtyre shembujve janë punëdore e kuzhinierit Takashi Itoh.

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ja,nje japonez te kishim ne krye te shtetit ne shqiptaret,qe te na gdhendte nje cike.

----------


## [Perla]

Doni te beni eksperimente? kjo qe shpjegon ky çuni e thjeshte duket , po durim kush ka  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Fiori

Per me shume mund te shikoni KËTU. 

Kam nje cope cokollate te zeze, te paperziere me kimikate apo sheqer dhe po mendoja te beja fruta apo biskota te lyera me cokollate. Duke kerkuar per forma te ndryshme qe mund te prisja frutat gjeta kete me poshte:


*Si pritet molla në formen e Mjellmës*

----------


## shigjeta

Eshte vertet nje art me vete edhe zbukurimi i ushqimit dhe ne kete rast prerja. Disa te tjera me shalqi
Fiori shume e lezetshme kjo me mollen

----------


## shigjeta

.....................

----------


## MI CORAZON

Ti vetë, Shigjeta?  wow!

----------


## PINK

per bukuri eshte ajo apo ta hash? lol

----------


## PINK

Meqe me pelqeu, dhe eshte e thjeshte lol, per tu bere. Kete model e bejne zakonisht per baby shower, por po ti heqesh beberonin  nga portokalli , e perdor per cdo rast. LOL

----------


## benseven11

Art i jashtezakonshem nga skulptori japonez Takashi Itoh
Takashi eshte i specializuar ne berje skulpturash ne shalqi
http://pinterest.com/search/pins/?q=Takashi%20Itoh
http://bigtu.eastday.com/img/201010/...9281273496.jpg
Te tjera

Forest Wildlife Art Gallery .
https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.n...22584220_n.jpg

salmon-sushi
http://www.sustainablesushi.net/wp-c...ushiseries.jpg

art me veze
http://media-cache-ak0.pinimg.com/19...753f6b2119.jpg

http://img.popularpng.com/images/1242.jpg
http://img.popularpng.com/images/2064.jpg
http://img.popularpng.com/images/579.jpg
http://img.popularpng.com/images/451.jpg
http://img.popularpng.com/images/794.jpg

http://media-cache-ec2.pinimg.com/73...629596b4d1.jpg
http://media-cache-ec2.pinimg.com/73...57f8213ca6.jpg
http://media-cache-ak1.pinimg.com/73...8fd5eba2c1.jpg
http://media-cache-ec3.pinimg.com/73...a38ef3b6a6.jpg

Spiderweb Spread
http://www.mrfood.com/Appetizers/Spi...JcQC2t6Rdh7.32

Spiderweb Cake
http://www.mrfood.com/Cakes/Spiderwe...obZJbj6A0Zp.32
====
frog cupcakes
http://images.media-allrecipes.com/u.../04/690412.jpg

Patriotic Gelatin Salad
http://media-cache-ec2.pinimg.com/73...8bd91a707f.jpg
----
http://media-cache-ak2.pinimg.com/73...dfc80d34c9.jpg
Si te vizatojme gjethe me cekic,lol
http://www.joypng.com/png/59.html

http://media-cache-ak2.pinimg.com/or...dba817196c.jpg


Shalqi kubik
http://i2.squidoocdn.com/resize/squi...watermelon.jpg
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3589/3...7f7e479e_o.jpg
==
http://farm2.staticflickr.com/1348/5...235785cd_o.jpg
http://farm1.staticflickr.com/78/170...181b0f6d_o.jpg
http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3096/2...75afab4f_o.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/1HaFNHk.jpg
Kukumjacke me repa,fani ez hell lol
https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.n...27094517_n.jpg

----------


## shigjeta



----------


## shigjeta

...................

----------

